# 8. Glück-Auf-CTF Bottrop NRW



## OneWheeler (19. August 2011)

Hallo leute,

am 04.09.11 ist es wieder soweit der DJK Adler07 Bottrop lÃ¤d zum achten mal zur GlÃ¼ck-Auf-CTF ein
Start: Zeche Prosper Haniel
Birkenhanweg
Bottrop

Auch in diesem Jahr bieten wir wieder einen Marathon an.

Startzeit von 8:30 bis 10:30 mÃ¶glich fÃ¼r den Marathon bis 9:30

Fast die gesamten HÃ¶henmeter erkÃ¤mpft ihr auf den begrÃ¼nten Abraumhalden unserer stillgelegten Zechen. Nur die Zeche Haniel ist da eine Ausnahme, hier wird noch vor Kohle malocht. Am Ende kÃ¶nnt ihr dann in den Waschkauen der Bergleute Duschen.
Auf allen Halden warten schÃ¶ne Trails auf euch aber auch das Umland ist grÃ¼ner wie viele glauben kommt einfach am Sonntag den 4.9 bei uns vorbei und Ã¼berzeugt euch selber.
Auf der Halde Haniel zum beispiel fahrt ihr einen Trail mit fast 300HÃ¶henmeter auf ca 12km lÃ¤nge immer im grÃ¼nen und vorbei am Amphietheater. Alles in allem tÃ¼rmen sich beim Marathon 1100 HÃ¶henmeter der kÃ¼nstlichen Berge vor euch auf.
http://radler.adler07.de/termin/8-„glück-auf“-ctf-bottrop

Wer mit Familie kommt kann diese auf die 28km Runde schicken.
Am Start und Ziel Warten dann Kuchen und WÃ¼rstchen auf euch.
An den Kontrollen gibt es Tee und Ost zur StÃ¤rkung.

Startgeld
CTF
 6,-â¬
Marathon
10,-â¬ 

in einigen Tagen gibt es auch noch die GPS Daten fÃ¼r euch.

GruÃ
onewheeler


----------



## OneWheeler (25. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal einige Bilder von unseren letzten CTF´s:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/21515/page:1

So auch die GPS Daten stehen im Netz: Wichtig für GPS Nutzer, die beiden Langstrecken, bestehen aus mehr als 1000 Wegpunkten, deshalb ist es ratsam, wenn euer GPS nur 500 oder weniger Punkte auf einmal anzeigen kann, die Strecken zu teilen, sonst lauft ihr Gefahr auf den Halden die falschen Abzweige zu nehmen.
Da wir die Strecken ausschildern ist diese Ausschilderung aber immer der Master und das GPS sollte nur zur Not zur Hilfe genommen werden wenn mal wieder ein Schild entwendet wurde.
http://www.gpsies.com/viewTracks.do...leId=sfdotppawcxmayah&fileId=hcqyqxryznrazgag



mit sportlichen Grüßen
onewheeler
p.s.:
Änderungen, wenn auch nur kleine sind möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (28. August 2011)

Besten Dank.
Schön, das es mal aktuelle GPS Daten gibt. Ist ja leider nicht immer normal..

Freue mich schon
und werde mal die lange Strecke wieder unter die Stollen nehmen


----------



## marcusge (4. September 2011)

Schöne Strecke
Super Orga (Die Suppe war cool, Strecke gut ausgezeichnet)
Fürs Wetter könnt ihr ja nichts 
Alles in allem eine Super-CTF


----------



## ismay (5. September 2011)

Danke für's Lob.
Na ja! Ohne Regen hättet ihr auf der Strecke und wir bei den Kontrollen sicherlich noch mehr Spaß gehabt.

Auch ein herzliches "Danke schön" an die Artgenossen, die diesmal die Schilder bzw. Flatterbänder nicht wie sonst verdreht, oder entfernt haben.

Gruß Achim
DJK Adler 07 Bottrop


----------



## Tommy B. (5. September 2011)

Die Strecke fand ich auch klasse! Viele schöne Trails, speziell auf den Halden. Ich finde auch das sich die Strecke von Jahr zu Jahr weiterentwickelt, einige Details werden immer wieder verbessert.

Was die Artgenossen angeht: Denen war es wahrscheinlich einfach zu warm und zu anstrengend die Schilder zu verdrehen 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## 3radfahrer (5. September 2011)

War ne nette Runde. Mich hat nur gewundert, dass wir zu dritt die Einzigen auf der Halde Haniel waren. Sonst haben wir keinen gesehen auf den Trails. Nur beim Abfahren oder ganz oben. 

Na ja, wir sind wenigstens trotz des "guten" Wetters, die echten 75km gefahren. 

Am Ende hat man ja gesehn, wer die vermatschten Trail gefahren ist und wer nicht.


----------



## 3radfahrer (5. September 2011)

Ach ja. Sagt mal bitte Bescheid, wenn die Fotos online sind, die gemacht wurden.


----------



## Olli5 (6. September 2011)

Moin, 

das war eine tolle Runde, auch wenn ich die letzte Halde mir gekniffen hatte.
Die kommt dafür nochmal im nächsten Jahr dran.

Ein großes Lob geht den "Streckenbeschilderer"- die Ausschilderung war sehr gut !!

Bis zum nächsten Jahr


----------



## Reinerdir (6. September 2011)

Ich kam mir ja auch ziemlich verloren vor auf der Halde Haniel.
Aber bei der Abfahrt habe ich dann wieder den ein oder anderen zu Gesicht bekommen.
Auf den Singeltrails hatte es im strömenden Regen Streckenweise Regenwaldflair.

Nur dieser elende Kohlenstaub, kricht einem in jede Ritze 

Bin schon auf die "offiziellen" Fotos gespannt


----------



## OneWheeler (6. September 2011)

Reinerdir schrieb:


> Nur dieser elende Kohlenstaub, kricht einem in jede Ritze
> 
> Bin schon auf die "offiziellen" Fotos gespannt



Bilder sollst du bekommen

hier einige von mir:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/42905

weiter folgen

wir bedanken uns bei allen Startern:daumen

Tipp für 2012 da haben wir jetzt schon einmal den 2.9.2012 ins Augegefasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pianobiker (6. September 2011)

war echt ne super ctf, schöne trails dabei gewesen  
die halde haniel ist glaub ich so was wie ein schwarzes loch das alle mitfahrer verschluckt, bin auch (fast) alleine hoch und runter.. 
einige passagen gleichten dann eher flussdurchfahrten aber da kann man ja nix für, so wurde wenigstens das rad mal wieder ordentlich dreckig !


----------



## OneWheeler (6. September 2011)

Hi,

hier hat uns der Knipser vom ASC 09 noch seine Bilder hinterlegt,Danke
https://picasaweb.google.com/105359...ttrop?authkey=Gv1sRgCP_Phb31gtCIRw&feat=email

Gruß
onewheeler


----------



## ismay (7. September 2011)

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen,

nach dem teilweisen Abschildern der Strecke und der Suche nach dem Brombeerdorn, der im Vorderradreifen steckte, hab ich es nun auch geschafft die Fotos hochzuladen. 

Hier der entsprechende Link:
https://picasaweb.google.com/103216...authkey=Gv1sRgCPCo7ojvtd_RwwE&feat=directlink

Viel Spaß beim Betrachten der Bilder

Gruß Achim


----------



## 3radfahrer (7. September 2011)

Hey danke für die Fotos,

hab mich auf vielen wiedergefunden! Auch wenn ich wegen dem ganzen Matsch zweimal hingucken musste


----------



## Reinerdir (7. September 2011)

Auch von mir vielen Dank für all die Bilder!!


----------

